# Key West



## Serina (Dec 4, 2014)

We are considering going to Key West;any recommendations for timeshares? I've been looking at Hyatt Windward Pointe and Hyatt Beach House (sadly no Marriott TS's on Key West). Has anyone stayed at either? I would love to hear any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## SunLover2 (Dec 4, 2014)

We stayed at the Hyatt Beach House in January 2014. It is wonderful! Great rooms with a fabulous screened porch on every unit (that was my favorite room). The pool is wonderful. It has access to the water - meaning you can sit and look at it - and I think you can rent jet ski's right there too. We took the shuttle to the other Hyatt which is closer to town - that way we didn't have to drive and find a place to park. I highly recommend the shuttle. We liked being away from town (it isn't far - just not right in the mix of downtown). If you like night life and noise/crowds - go for the Windward Pointe location. If you like quiet relaxation - choose Beach House.
Take the hop on/hop off trolley - it is the best way to see the island


----------



## theo (Dec 5, 2014)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Serina said:


> We are considering going to Key West;any recommendations for timeshares? I've been looking at Hyatt Windward Pointe and Hyatt Beach House (sadly no Marriott TS's on Key West). Has anyone stayed at either? I would love to hear any thoughts or suggestions.



IMnsHO, Hyatt Sunset Harbor is the best timeshare facility in Key West, so if you're already looking at the two other Hyatts there, why not include Sunset Harbor? (...good luck finding space availability there, however). We also like The Banyan. Many people like The Galleon, but we are not among them, although there are boat slips there. Coconut Beach Resort is o.k. too and it has its' own (albeit small) beach.

We much prefer to be at the Old Town end of the island,  within easy walking distance of Mallory Square. IMnsHO, Hyatt Windward Pointe is nice in quality, but inconveniently located and it directly abuts the Key West Airport runway. Hyatt Beach House is just about as far away from Old Town and Mallory Square as you could possibly be and still actually be in Key West --- likewise for Coconut Mallory (which is surely the easiest Key West timeshare to get into by "exchange" or via rental).

There have been many Key West threads and posts on TUG over the years to easily find and peruse --- the "search" function is your friend. Good luck.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 5, 2014)

We also loved the Hyatt Sunset Harbor!  The location is perfect for walking to most locations in Key West.


----------



## Key West Bill (Dec 28, 2014)

*Sunset Harbor*

If you have a car or bike, then the Winward and Beach House are okay.  Key West is all about Old Town and Sunset Harbor is right there.  Walk to everything.  Same with the Banyan.  We stay in Old Town and don't use a car the whole time.  You can walk to over 100 restaurants.  The beach at Ft. Zachery is a longer walk (30 minutes or so) but accessible from the SW side of Old Town.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 29, 2014)

We are just back from the Hyatt Beach House and loved the units, the large screened porch and the pool. We aren't night life people so not being downtown wasn't a big deal for us. It was only 4 miles to downtown and it was easy enough to find parking the times we did go down to the waterfront.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 29, 2014)

My favorite in Key West is the Banyan.  Not Marriott or Hyatt quality but is has character and location, location, location.

George


----------



## shagnut (Dec 29, 2014)

I love the Galleon.  I think I would like anything there. shaggy


----------



## danblinn (Dec 31, 2014)

They are both nice resorts, but I agree that they are not good choices if you want to be in walking distance to Old Town - which was important to us. We just got back a few days ago from a rented week at Sunset Harbor. We had toured there (and at Windward Pointe) in 2001, and we've been thinking about purchasing in Key West ever since. We were ready to go ahead, but decided to rent a week to see if Sunset Harbor was really what we wanted and to check out the other nearby resorts in person. We liked Sunset Harbor, but we liked Banyan Resort much better. Although the units are much smaller - and they are not on the water - we liked the layout. And, the place has a a real Key West feel to it. The other places are timeshares in Key West, whereas we though the Banyan Resort was a Key West timeshare (if that makes any sense). They had a realtor on site who handles most of the resales (quite a lot more available than on RW), and we found one that we liked. Looking forward to going back there next year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 31, 2014)

SunLover2 said:


> We stayed at the Hyatt Beach House in January 2014. It is wonderful! Great rooms with a fabulous screened porch on every unit (that was my favorite room). The pool is wonderful. It has access to the water - meaning you can sit and look at it - and I think you can rent jet ski's right there too. We took the shuttle to the other Hyatt which is closer to town - that way we didn't have to drive and find a place to park. I highly recommend the shuttle. We liked being away from town (it isn't far - just not right in the mix of downtown). If you like night life and noise/crowds - go for the Windward Pointe location. If you like quiet relaxation - choose Beach House.
> Take the hop on/hop off trolley - it is the best way to see the island



Can you trade into this from II and if so what is the code?


----------



## SunLover2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, Hyatt Beach House is in II. The code is HYB. We did not trade in. I actually called the resort directly and told them we were II members - only going to Key West for one night - could we have a room? They said yes because they were not full (January 2014). The cost of rooms in that area is very high. One night at HYB was comparable to all the others (hotels) but MUCH nicer. 
I have no idea if you will be able to trade in there - depends upon your resort, etc.
I agree w/the previous post - we are not night people so HYB was perfect for us. If you like parties - go closer to the action.


----------



## LMD (Dec 31, 2014)

*Hyatt Beach House*

Hyatt Beach House sounds fantastic. I have an exchange for January 18th but am not sure if we will be able to make it work   because we are going to the Quarter House next week.


----------



## joewillie12 (Dec 31, 2014)

If your talking Hyatt then Sunset Harbor is the place imo. 2 blocks walking to the "action" and everything that KW is and 2 blocks walking back to seclusion. HSH is unique since it has only 40 units. You will never need a car, bike, taxi or trolley plus there is parking for your vehicle if you do drive. Google Earth has a wonderful map showing the area.


----------

